# suicide knob



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

does anyone know where I could get one I dont like the idea if paying 50+ sollars for one their not fancy but are for a boat so I guess thats where the cost comes from.

thanks

Kevin


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

We are kind of partial to John Deere... Beard Equipment on 9 Mile. Works like a champ...and no rust. Paid $8.00 or so.


----------



## Rich (Oct 3, 2007)

O'Rilley's auto parts. Just got one for $3.99. Its plastic but who cares for that price....Works great.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Rich (8/4/2009)*O'Rilley's auto parts. Just got one for $3.99. Its plastic but who cares for that price....Works great.


+1


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks guys ill do that.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Make your own. I used parts from a toilet for the clamp and made the knob out of Teak.

This ain't rocket science.


----------

